# how do I dose vet rx medication?



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

One of my nigerian junior doe kids has had a cough for a while--it's not catchy to any of the others apparently. No fever or nastry green/yellow snot mostly a cough. I have some VetRX veterinary remedy for temporary relief from respiratory infections, colds etc. The bottle doesn't tell me how to use it though. Maybe it said on the box but I don't have that anymore. If anyone knows how much & how to apply, let me know. Do you put drips by the nose or drop into their mouth. It says it may be used externally or internally. 
Thanks for any advice


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Insert in the VetRx box says for respiratory problems treatment is 3 drops in each nostril 4 times daily for 3 days for adult animals. or 2 drops in each nostril 3 times daily for kids and lambs.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you for the quick reply     I tried searching on the internet but was getting information overload & wasn't finding the info I needed. That's why I love this webwite & the people on it!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

No problem! Made me think that I should try it for my doling that didn't respond to lungworm treatment and LA-200 for her cough. :hi5:


----------

